# The 30 day shred!



## Pixie19

Has anyone had any success with this?! 
Me and my OH are starting it tonight when LO is in bed.
I've seen before and after pics on Google which gives me so much hope that i CAN loose this belly!! But at the same time i dont believe they're real lol
Does anyone here have before and after pics to inspire me? :thumbup:


----------



## julietz

I tried this and failed, seriously my legs couldnt handle it, was pure agony especialy when u have to do it the following day etc just seems so much leg muscle work rather than upper body, uu got to watch that u eat to, gl though, let us know how you get on, im currently on my 3rd week intermittent fasting, working rly well:thumbup: oh an id recomend to anyone doing excercises to loose weight to take raspberry ketones from holland and barret buyone get one for 1p atm they rly do help


----------



## bathbabe

I started a few weeks ago.. I got to day 5 and gave up coz OH had time off work! lol. I am going to start again tomorrow tho :) Good luck xx


----------



## // arcadia

I started it last year but only did 7 days because found out I was pregnant.

In those 7 days I did start to notice a difference in myself!!

It is REALLY hard but its only 20 minutes out of your entire day.

Im going to start it probably next week I think i should be ready for it after having second DD.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I just started today. I talked to loads of people who have done it with good results :) Good luck everyone x x x


----------



## sausages

I did this and i lost 8 inches off my body from waist, hips, belly thighs. I didn't loose any weight though, so make sure you take measurements and photos to gauge it by. I thought it was brilliant and aside form making me look better it made me feel tons better too - loads fitter and healthier and stronger. Just amazing! My before and after pics aren't that great cause i was wearing too much, but i don't mind posting.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1461.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Aimee4311

Good job Sausages! :thumbup: Are you planning to do it again, or start another program?

I just received my DVD in the mail today and plan to start next week. I would start this week but I'm traveling to visit family on Thursday so I really want to commit to it! 

Have you started, Pixie?


----------



## sausages

I just went on holiday last week, so i had avoided starting anything until i got back. Now i have a weird chest pain that i think might be a muscular injury, so i am going to lay off intense exercise for a bit and see if it goes. 

I do have Ripped in 30 waiting to be started, and i really want to get on with it!! I took new before photos in just a bikini and from the side angle too, cause the one above isn't very good. I think i'll just have to do walking instead for a while. I just hope i don't loose all my strength before i get to start RI30!!


----------



## Pixie19

Completely forgot i'd posted this! 
Thankyou everyone for replying!! 

Yeah i started 30DS, me and OH are doing it together. We're onto day 7 today :thumbup:
I have a journal in the dieting journal section if anyones interested in reading our progress so far...be warned though, my before pictures are in there lol! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Twister

I did one day of it about a month ago but haven't done it since:blush: I'm determined to push through the pain this time though and stick with it. I re-started it this morning and my legs don't feel to bad, but we will see how they are tomorrow lol. I'm going to do it during LO's morning nap each day so I can get it over and done with! I do really really want to lose weight but even if it just improves my general fitness that will be something. I felt like I was dying during the work out this morning.

I don't have any hand weights though so I feel a bit silly doing some of the exercises, I keep meaning to buy some. But I still 'feel the burn' so to speak so i'm sure it's not doing any harm doing it without.


----------



## Aimee4311

You can use bottled water or cans of food instead of weights! Good luck! :thumbup: I'm about to start too.


----------



## shellie

I've been doing 30 day shred. I did day 1 of level 2 today and I'll hold my hands up and admit that half way through the 3rd circuit I was nearly crying, lol. I toughed it out and finished, but it was so hard! I was ok towards the end of level 1 as I'd got used to it, but level 2 is a whole new thing! xxx


----------



## sausages

I thought level two was the hardest one!


----------



## shellie

I've heard other people say that level 2 is the hardest one too, roll on the next 9 days so I cant do level 3 instead! :) Hope everyone else who is doing 30 day shred is getting good results. xxx


----------

